# Hearth and Home tobacco



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Has anyone bought Hearth and Home tobacco recently. I just recommended it on the intro newbie thread and went to P&C to browse and maybe buy. 

Then I saw how much this stuff costs now.

Wow.

5 bucks an ounce for bulk? 10 bucks for 1.5 oz tin? It doesn't seem too crazy, but I used to like this brand because of it's inexpensiveness. I know to each their own, but now their stuff is priced the same as/higher than the big boys. 50g of non-flake dunhill for under 10 bucks....

They also used to have different prices for different blends (like Anni Kake) but they all now seem to be the same. :noidea:

I'm not complaining, and I'm sure they have their reasons for the price increase. And yes, I read the paragraph on their website explaining the price increase.

I was just wondering if this has effected their sales. There's a lot of competition out there, and I haven't heard much of people buying H&H in a while (at least on this site).


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Check around, now that it's available in tins more vendors carry it and the prices vary. Pipes&cigars.com has it for $10.29 per 1.5 oz. tin while Smokingpipes.com sells it for $8.37.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Pugsley said:


> Check around, now that it's available in tins more vendors carry it and the prices vary. Pipes&cigars.com has it for $10.29 per 1.5 oz. tin while Smokingpipes.com sells it for $8.37.


Very odd...especially since it's basically a P&C houseblend.

Is this making sense to anyone else? Does smokingpipes get that much more traffic than pipesandcigars, that they'd rather sell off their stock at wholesale to the competitor than sell it on their site for retail (assuming P&C owns the brand). Why would anyone buy it from P&C (tins)?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm just guessing that SP probably doesn't sell as much H&H stuff, so their inventory was probably bought at the lower price, and they are still offering it at that price until their stock turns over. If that's true, not only is it a better price, it's got more age on it too (from SP).

I havent tried many H&H blends, other than some samples that were gifted to me. It just always seemed like a much better deal to buy GLP or C&D tins with the full 2oz of tobacco...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Butternut Burley seems fairly reasonable, at $1.84 an ounce if you buy a pound. Two ounces for $8 bucks seems a bit heavy, though. I guess all those reviews raving about how cheap their stuff was, relative to other blenders' prices for tobacco that was no better, took root.:lol:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Butternut Burley seems fairly reasonable, at $1.84 an ounce if you buy a pound. Two ounces for $8 bucks seems a bit heavy, though. I guess all those reviews raving about how cheap their stuff was, relative to other blenders' prices for tobacco that was no better, took root.:lol:


Seems like they lost their competitive advantage, though.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

A year ago I was loading up on Anni Kake and Ten to Midnight for the ridiculous price of $27.99 per pound. I didn't think H&H could have kept selling at that price.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Why not email Russ Ouelette and ask him? I'm sure he'd be happy to explain. [email protected]


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I've got alot of H&H blends and love them, but if I were purchasing now, with the price changes, I probably will just try new blends as opposed to rebuying H&H blends.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Got me a little AnniKake in the cellar. I will buy some here and there - probably on IPSD for the free goodies.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, sure am glad I bought a pound of anni kake when it was cheaper, something like 30 or less for a pound. That said, I will definitely have to buy more when the time comes! They even said before that it was an introductory price I believe and they weren't really profiting much if at all.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I love me some Anni Kake but I really wished they were available in 2oz tins instead of the 1.5! I ended up buying a couple of 8oz tins to save some $$$.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

I always just bought bulk myself, first order was a pound, then got probably 2 pounds for others afterwards.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I am not a big fan of overly topped tobacco but the annikake is one that I truly enjoy once in a while and had given most of it away figuring I would get more at the great prices... Guess I need to buy a pound and squirrel some away again. BTW how is everyone doing?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Well look-y who we got here. Haven't seen you around Todd.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> I am not a big fan of overly topped tobacco but the annikake is one that I truly enjoy once in a while and had given most of it away figuring I would get more at the great prices... Guess I need to buy a pound and squirrel some away again. BTW how is everyone doing?


I'm good, how've you been?

And yeah, just had some year old anni kake earlier, WOW! smoked half te bowl last night, then finished it this morning, really my only successful DGT. it was probably better than last night, and it was damn good last night! I guess that age helped!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> *I am not a big fan of overly topped tobacco but the annikake is one that I truly enjoy once in a while* and had given most of it away figuring I would get more at the great prices... Guess I need to buy a pound and squirrel some away again. BTW how is everyone doing?


Hey! H&H claims that there's no absolutely no flavor additives at all to Anni Kake! It's just pure VA + perique! 

btw, I'm doing fine, thanks for askin'. Hope you're doing well.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

CWL said:


> Hey! H&H claims that there's no absolutely no flavor additives at all to Anni Kake! It's just pure VA + perique!
> 
> btw, I'm doing fine, thanks for askin'. Hope you're doing well.


There's perique? I just figured it was Russ Ouellette's blood, sweat, and tears. :rain:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

User Name said:


> There's perique? I just figured it was Russ Ouellette's blood, sweat, and tears. :rain:


I get very little if any but the description states, "St. James Perique (a good amount)." :dunno: All I know is I'm up to 2.5 lbs of this delicious weed! :evil:


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

I also only get a little perique, but I guess that's because the Virginias are so darn sweet! Also, I think the way everything comes together, the perique takes on more of a fruity plummy taste and smell compared to the more typical pepper zing.


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll answer the concerns, here:
Because the Hearth & Home line has become popular enough, we decided last year to begin wholesaling it so other retailers (like Smoking Pipes) could sell it if they wished. Part of the issue with doing so is that we have to retail it on our site at a price that will allow the other retailers to make a buck if they sell it at the same price. If they want to, they can sell it for less than our retail price (as Smoking Pipes has). That being said, we still are the only place to buy the bulk versions (a decent savings) and our new Marquee Series, which includes our two hottest sellers, Magnum Opus and BlackHouse (the Judge's Choice at the Sobranie 759 Throwdown in Chicago this year.
Regarding the Perique content of Anni Kake- I'll let you in on a secret: it's 15% by weight! The Virginias are so rich and sweet that I needed to go that high to notice that it contained any.
I'm always available to address your concerns, comments or questions M-F 9 to 5 eastern at 1-800-494-9144.

Russ


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow Russ Oulette has joined Puff! 

Welcome!

Got any pipes that you want to trade?


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

blendtobac said:


> I'll answer the concerns, here:
> Because the Hearth & Home line has become popular enough, we decided last year to begin wholesaling it so other retailers (like Smoking Pipes) could sell it if they wished. Part of the issue with doing so is that we have to retail it on our site at a price that will allow the other retailers to make a buck if they sell it at the same price. If they want to, they can sell it for less than our retail price (as Smoking Pipes has). That being said, we still are the only place to buy the bulk versions (a decent savings) and our new Marquee Series, which includes our two hottest sellers, Magnum Opus and BlackHouse (the Judge's Choice at the Sobranie 759 Throwdown in Chicago this year.
> Regarding the Perique content of Anni Kake- I'll let you in on a secret: it's 15% by weight! The Virginias are so rich and sweet that I needed to go that high to notice that it contained any.
> I'm always available to address your concerns, comments or questions M-F 9 to 5 eastern at 1-800-494-9144.
> ...


Russ! Welcome to the forum! Great bunch of people here, glad you've become a part of it. And congrats on the Sobranie throwdown.

Concerning Anni Kake, doesn't it have some run or brandy in it? I thought I heard you mention that somewhere. Incidentally, Anni Kake is one of the few va/pers I smoke with any regularity.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Welcome Russ! I'm a big fan of both Anni Kake and Larry's Blend. I've got unopened tins of Old Tartan and Classic Burley Kake floating around somewhere.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Welcome Russ! I love your tobaccos, and I am glad you are here on Puff to give your expert advise.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome Russ! Hearth and Home tobaccos were the first tobaccos that I bought through online purchases. Because of the inexpensive cost, and your guy's great sampler deal, I felt confident that if I bought something I didn't like, I'd still be able to make my car payments. AJ's VaPer is a favorite of mine.

Thank you for clearing everything up. What you said makes sense with the price increase. Hearth and Home is playing the wholesale game now, and the quantity of wholesale orders must definitely outweigh the quantity of retail lost from increasing prices.

So do you have any B&M's carrying your products now?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome Russ! I grew up in Albany and remember the old Colonie Center store. It's great to have you on Puff.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome Russ - Great work on Anni Kake!!


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

My pipes just love burning Anni Kake and I love smokin it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm right down the street, in Rome, NY. I thought I had to go to the big city to find a pipe store, but maybe one day soon I'll make a pilgrimage to Albany, Russ! In my mind, I always had y'all located further East! Congrats on the Sobranie 759 Throwdown -- have to give that Blackhouse a go!


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome, everyone. I'm glad that a number of you enjoy some of our tobaccos. As to B&Ms that carry Hearth & Home, I know that Uptown's in Nashville does, and there are others as Philips & King are a distributor and sell to B&Ms across the country, but I don't know which stores they're selling to.
Anni Kake has rum, but it's a casing, not a top dressing...and it's real rum, not a syrup.

Russ


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

BTW, if any of you want to visit us in Albany, NY, take I-90 to I-87 North, get off at exit 2w and go straight until you hit the third light- we're on the immediate right-hand corner. If you come before 5 on a weekday, let them know that you're visiting and ask for me, I'll be glad to come down, say hi, and give you a tour.

Russ


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Awesomeness! Russ O. in our forums! 

Thank you , kind sir. Keep doing what you do! It is appreciated!

Can't wait to try Magnum Opus...

BTW, Congrats on the "throwdown" win!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

blendtobac said:


> I'll answer the concerns, here:
> Because the Hearth & Home line has become popular enough, we decided last year to begin wholesaling it so other retailers (like Smoking Pipes) could sell it if they wished. Part of the issue with doing so is that we have to retail it on our site at a price that will allow the other retailers to make a buck if they sell it at the same price. If they want to, they can sell it for less than our retail price (as Smoking Pipes has). That being said, we still are the only place to buy the bulk versions (a decent savings) and our new Marquee Series, which includes our two hottest sellers, Magnum Opus and BlackHouse (the Judge's Choice at the Sobranie 759 Throwdown in Chicago this year.
> Regarding the Perique content of Anni Kake- I'll let you in on a secret: it's 15% by weight! The Virginias are so rich and sweet that I needed to go that high to notice that it contained any.
> I'm always available to address your concerns, comments or questions M-F 9 to 5 eastern at 1-800-494-9144.
> ...


Hi Russ,

Welcome to the site. It's great to have someone of your talent and experience here. I've learned a lot from all the guys on this site, and your insights to the industry will be a terrific addition.

Regarding your first post - I think I understand the whole "Blender to Wholesale Distributor to Retailer" model you mentioned, but why do you choose to pack your tins with 1.5oz of tobacco? Most of the other brands are at least 50g, and sometimes a full 2.0oz?

Oh, and just because you are here paying attention to us, I'm going out to buy some H&H tins right now! I think I'll start with the BlackHouse, and get some Anni-Kake so I can see what all the fuss is about.

Cheers!
DanR


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

DanR said:


> ... Oh, and just because you are here paying attention to us, I'm going out to buy some H&H tins right now! I think I'll start with the BlackHouse, and get some Anni-Kake so I can see what all the fuss is about...


I was already planning to get a big 8oz tin of VA Spice but like DanR, I'll be adding a couple of extra H&H tins to my order. Thanks for joining us Russ.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I just bought the H&H bulk sampler from P&C. It has 6 different H&H tobaccos, 2oz of each, for $32.99. If my calculator works correctly, that's $5.50 for each 2oz sample. Seems pretty competitive if you ask me...

I got Admiralty, Anni-Kake, Larry's Blend, Marble Kake, Louisiana Red, and Daybreak. I also added a tin of Black House, which I noticed is a 2oz tin??? Hmmm?

Of course I had to get free shipping, so I refreshed my Red Rapp supply too...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

DanR said:


> why do you choose to pack your tins with 1.5oz of tobacco? Most of the other brands are at least 50g, and sometimes a full 2.0oz?


Good question, I was wondering the same thing myself...

By the way I like how Russ' ring gauge went from 10 to 132 in less than a day... I have to admit that I did contribute to it though...


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

The reason for the difference in the tobacco weights is this- we don't have a federal manufacturer's license, which means we can't tin tobacco. Getting such a license is costly in time and we'd have to make physical changes to accommodate the regulations. The 2 oz. tins in our Marquee Series are tobaccos that I personally blend and then send to Cornell & Diehl for tinning, as they have the license and can pay all the necessary taxes. The 1.5 oz. are tinned elsewhere because I can't make the tobacco in the needed quantities, so, using my recipes and techniques (I had to spend about 2 weeks training their people in how I make my blends) Altadis makes and tins the blends, and their tins won't hold more than 1.5 oz. I'm very pleased with the way the blends turned out. As much as I would love to make all the tobaccos myself, with 44 blends in our original series times hundreds of 1.5 and 8 oz. tins, I could never keep up. I do, however, still make the bulk blends myself. Of course, if we weren't so overregulated, this whole discussion wouldn't be necessary. I hope this clears up the questions you might have.

Russ


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

blendtobac said:


> ... I do, however, still make the bulk blends myself. ..
> 
> Russ


Glad to read this, I only buy your blends in bulk, and will continue to do so!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

blendtobac said:


> Of course, if we weren't so overregulated, this whole discussion wouldn't be necessary.


:rofl:Nice...

Thanks for the explanation, it is much appreciated&#8230;


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a question for Russ.

The Hearth and Home *landmark series* just seemed to sprout out of nowhere (at least to me) when you introduced tins. I enjoy a semi-aromatic tobacco and I was wondering if there was anything that you could tell us about the landmark series. Is there any way to sample these tobaccos or get a more in-depth description of the taste. They're a no-show Tobaccoreviews. They seem to be rather expensive to pick one of everything and choose which one I like.

Any blend suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> :rofl:Nice...
> 
> Thanks for the explanation, it is much appreciated&#8230;


*"Breaking News: This just in from Puff Central -- After only one day, Russ Oullette kicked off pipe forum for engaging in political discussions." 
*


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Not to threadjack, but on the topic of H&H tobaccos, has anyone tried the burley cake? I need to get more ani-cake and was debating on trying some new blends.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> Not to threadjack, but on the topic of H&H tobaccos, has anyone tried the burley cake? I need to get more ani-cake and was debating on trying some new blends.


Don't see how that's a tjack. I had a bowl of burley kake left over from way back that I just fired up for this question!

Tastes quite nice, with some chocolate undercurrents. A bit more nicotine than PA and nicer room note, I think. The reviews are under "Classic Burley Kake", btw. Don't see how you can go wrong, really. I haven't smoke much of it, but I like it three stars worth!


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

blendtobac said:


> Thanks for the welcome, everyone. I'm glad that a number of you enjoy some of our tobaccos. As to B&Ms that carry Hearth & Home, I know that Uptown's in Nashville does, and there are others as Philips & King are a distributor and sell to B&Ms across the country, but I don't know which stores they're selling to.
> *Anni Kake has rum, but it's a casing, not a top dressing...and it's real rum, not a syrup.*
> 
> Russ


I don't know if anyone else caught this statement. Russ, you told me about this at last year's Pipe Show in Vegas last year, and it blew my mind! Makes perfect sense after the fact, and does not change the intense love I have for Anni Kake. (I have 7 pounds cellaring away as we speak)

I met Russ at the show last year, and let me tell you gents, he is a top notch, very humble guy. He easily spent 1/2 hour with me, just chatting about different blends, taking all my questions. Couldn't be a more cordial man, and is a pleasure to have met.

Russ, are you going to make it out to Vegas again this year in November? I believe I owe you a dinner.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

blendtobac said:


> The reason for the difference in the tobacco weights is this- we don't have a federal manufacturer's license, which means we can't tin tobacco. Getting such a license is costly in time and we'd have to make physical changes to accommodate the regulations. The 2 oz. tins in our Marquee Series are tobaccos that I personally blend and then send to Cornell & Diehl for tinning, as they have the license and can pay all the necessary taxes. The 1.5 oz. are tinned elsewhere because I can't make the tobacco in the needed quantities, so, using my recipes and techniques (I had to spend about 2 weeks training their people in how I make my blends) Altadis makes and tins the blends, and their tins won't hold more than 1.5 oz. I'm very pleased with the way the blends turned out. As much as I would love to make all the tobaccos myself, with 44 blends in our original series times hundreds of 1.5 and 8 oz. tins, I could never keep up. I do, however, still make the bulk blends myself. Of course, if we weren't so overregulated, this whole discussion wouldn't be necessary. I hope this clears up the questions you might have.
> 
> Russ


thanks for the explanation, Russ. I think it is important for pipe smokers to know more about the ins and outs of this business.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ChronoB said:


> thanks for the explanation, Russ. I think it is important for pipe smokers to know more about the ins and outs of this business.


Indeed! I was also happy to see Russ make the topping/casing distinction about the rum in AK that seems to keep cropping up. I think we can look forward to some more tidbits of wisdom passed around as he posts! Great to have a luminary amongst us!


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

freestoke said:


> Great to have a luminary amongst us!


Indeed! Greg Pease comes by sometimes, we have Russ now - if we could get someone from McClelland to join us we'd really be in the catbird seat.


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

About the Landmark Series- I will have samples at Richmond and the West Coast show and we'll gladly send a sample or two with any order placed. To get a sample with your order, just ask for a sample of the specific tobacco in the "Comments" window during checkout.
I'll also be doing a hands-on blending seminar where you can make your own blend in Vegas.
As far as being a luminary goes, I'm actually more of a dim bulb.

Russ


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

blendtobac said:


> About the Landmark Series- I will have samples at Richmond and the West Coast show and we'll gladly send a sample or two with any order placed. To get a sample with your order, just ask for a sample of the specific tobacco in the "Comments" window during checkout.
> I'll also be doing a hands-on blending seminar where you can make your own blend in Vegas.
> As far as being a luminary goes, I'm actually more of a dim bulb.
> 
> Russ


Good to know! Maybe I will see you at the Richmond show if I decide to go...


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Russ, really glad to see you on the forums. Anni kake and aj's are two of my favorites. Although the price went up a little for the tins, I feel the price is worth it. Especially since they are already sealed and ready for aging. 

Dim bulb? More like 1 million lumens. Hehe.


----------

